# Can't add user accounts to Windows 7 computer whilst connected to Windows 2000 Server



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am now in the process of configuring 2 Windows 7 computers as workstations.

All was going fine, including joining the computers to my local work domain (under Windows 2000 Server).

However when I attempt to add a new domain user to each Windows 7 computer through Control Panel \ User Accounts \ Give other users access to this computer I get the following error message:

THE USER COULD NOT BE ADDED BECAUSE THE FOLLOWING ERROR OCCURED:

THE TRUST RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN THIS WORKSTATION AND THE PRIMARY DOMAIN FAILED.

I have Googled this issue and most suggestions centre around removing each workstation from the domain (by adding them to a workgroup), resetting, and then adding them to the domain again (and then resetting again).

This sounded like a viable suggestion so I did the procedure on one workstation, however I am still getting the same error message.

To be seeing the same error message on both Windows 7 workstations can't be coincidence!

Any suggestions on this topic will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time.

Cheers

David


----------



## syedmdsiraj5050 (Feb 8, 2010)

My suggestion is that, in Windows Server 2000 
Go to Start => Settings => Control Panel => Administrative Tools => Active Directory Domains & Trusts.
Select the Domain Controller you are trying to join the Windows 7 PCs.
Right Click => Properties Go to Trusts TAB Click add on the Domains Trusted by this domain.

Enter the PC Name and password, try this if it works.


----------

